# [closed]



## chriss (Apr 22, 2020)

(Photo made by Feather Orb)




Phoebe's birthday is today feel free to bring her a gift if you like.

And I have a pile of extra DIYs (nothing too special)on the right side of the map in my outdoor marketplace. Feel free to take them ONLY if you can learn the recipe.

Feel free to explore or shop(nooks is closed).
Be mindful of my flowers, they are all over the place cause I'm trying to breed

HHBSL

I'm the person wearing the bunny outfit (Celebrating Ruby's arrival!)
I am working right now so I won't be paying too much attention


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm on my way!


----------



## lars708 (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm coming too thank you


----------



## marcko0412 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi can I come too please


----------



## shfq (Apr 22, 2020)

Would love to visit


----------



## chriss (Apr 22, 2020)

I updated the post. A different villager is crafting now!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 22, 2020)

may i visit, please?


----------



## chriss (Apr 22, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> may i visit, please?


 
Yes, dodo code is currently in the main post.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 22, 2020)

chriss said:


> Yes, dodo code is currently in the main post.


aaaa, so sorry, i totally missed that ^^;;


----------



## Jaden (Apr 22, 2020)

On my way as well


----------



## chriss (Apr 22, 2020)

Dobie is still crafting. It's been an hour though so I don't know if it'll be much longer


----------



## Mewyn (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi! Do you know if she's still at it?


----------



## chriss (Apr 22, 2020)

Mewyn said:


> Hi! Do you know if she's still at it?


 Yeah at the moment he's still crafting


----------



## Mewyn (Apr 22, 2020)

Great! I'll be right over, thanks!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd like to stop by for the diy and the birthday

Edit: I apparently can't read! Thank you for opening your town ~


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 22, 2020)

I'll stop by real quick for the DIY, thank you!


----------



## chriss (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm not sure who posted this on my board but I had to share it. Thank you Thage, this is amazing! Added it to my main post


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh haha that was me -- you're welcome! Thank you for hosting!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 22, 2020)

Feather Orb said:


> Oh haha that was me -- you're welcome! Thank you for hosting!


omg I regonise this name xD you left an awesome parrot drawing on my island too! you an artist man!


----------



## Quack (Apr 22, 2020)

Feather Orb said:


> Oh haha that was me -- you're welcome! Thank you for hosting!


Remind me to invite you to my island when my villagers are celebrating their bdays!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 22, 2020)

thank you for having me! enjoyed my time!


----------



## chriss (Apr 22, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> thank you for having me! enjoyed my time!



Ty for coming!




Keaton's crafting an ironwood clock if anyone wants to come. Dodo code currently in main post.
I'm still working for the next 30 min so sorry if I don't respond in game!


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 22, 2020)

Would like to visit


----------



## nola2424 (Apr 22, 2020)

I would love to join if possible!


----------



## chriss (Apr 22, 2020)

nola2424 said:


> I would love to join if possible!


Sure, code is currently in the main post


----------

